# MONTREAL | 1 Square Phillips | 200m | 61 fl | U/C



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

Official website

*Use :* Residential (498 units)
*Estimated completion :* 2024
*Architects :* MSDL


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

Construction site on 29/06/2021 :
















https://forum.agoramtl.com/t/1-square-phillips-14-20-61-etages/168/84


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Brivia Group Announces Partnership with IPSO FACTO Real Estate Fund in the 1 Square Phillips Project*
_Excerpt_

MONTREAL, March 30, 2021 /CNW Telbec/ - Mr. Kheng Ly, Founder, President and CEO of Brivia Group, a fast-growing Quebec real estate developer and investor, is pleased to announce today the signing of a strategic partnership with IPSO FACTO Real Estate Fund, a Quebec-based private real estate investment firm, for the 1 Square Phillips project, the tallest residential tower composed of luxury condominiums and rental units in downtown Montreal.

"We are proud to continue our growth with a recognized partner in Quebec for supporting the development of large-scale real estate projects. This first partnership with IPSO FACTO Real Estate Fund allows us to combine our respective strengths and aligns with Brivia Group's desire to partner with companies that are committed to the development of quality real estate projects," said Mr. Ly.

"We are very selective in our partnerships and encourage the development of well-managed real estate projects led by experienced people like those of Brivia Group. With 1 Square Phillips, a unique and flagship project for Montreal, Brivia Group is once again demonstrating its know-how and its ability to carry out solid real estate projects with a promising future," stated Mr. Serge Robitaille, President and Managing Partner of IPSO FACTO Real Estate Fund.

Construction of 1 Square Phillips, the first phase of which is valued at $560 million, began last July and has been progressing on schedule ever since. At the time of construction, 75% of the 498 condominium units had already been sold. Since the beginning of the year, sales have also been stimulated by the effervescence of the market. The 61-storey tower is being built between Place Phillips and Saint-Alexandre, in the quadrilateral bounded by Sainte-Catherine Street and René-Lévesque Boulevard, and will reach a height of 232.5 m (in relation to the river level). The first phase of the project will be delivered in 2024. With this major project, Brivia Group, IPSO FACTO Real Estate Fund and all the partners are proud to participate in and contribute to Montreal's economic recovery and the revitalization of its downtown area.

More : https://www.newswire.ca/news-releas...-the-1-square-phillips-project-828971923.html


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

A bunch of projects each exactly 200 meter. I hope there is no height limit in Montreal?


----------



## Dreiländereck (Mar 30, 2016)

Eric Offereins said:


> A bunch of projects each exactly 200 meter. I hope there is no height limit in Montreal?


As I know there is a height limit, no skyscraper should be higher than mount (hill) royal with about 230 meters, whis is also the origin of the city name, mont real.
Montreal politicians debate whether to allow skyscrapers higher than Mount Royal | CTV News


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Sales pitch video from the developer :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

A big picture article on downtown's hot condo market.

*Demand returns for downtown Montreal condos: Builders *
Real Estate News Exchange _Excerpt_
Mar 29, 2021

Sales of condos at downtown Montreal’s two tallest new condominium projects have been strong in the last few months and people’s interest in living in the core is returning, their developers say.

“We feel there’s traction in the market despite what we’re hearing in the news,” said Marco Fontaine, vice-president of Devimco, as he discussed sales at Maestria Condominiums on Ste. Catherine St. in the Quartier des Spectacles.

Since December, “we’ve seen that the appetite for downtown is still there,” said Vincent Kou, vice-president, corporate development and growth at Brivia Group, which is building 1 Square Phillips.

The two were speaking at a session on the condo market during the Quebec Apartment Investment Conference, held virtually March 23 and 24.

More : Demand returns for downtown Montreal condos: Builders | RENX - Real Estate News Exchange


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*1 Square Phillips wins two 2020 Habitat Design Awards *
Press Release _Excerpt_

Montreal, December 4, 2020 – 1 Square Phillips, the high-profile, downtown luxury condo project set to be the highest residential tower in Montreal, is proud to announce that its presentation centre, located at 539 Saint Catherine Street, has been awarded two prestigious accolades at the 2020 Habitat Design Awards. The 2020 Habitat Design Awards celebrate the excellence achieved in the construction of new residential units in the greater Montreal area. 

The 1 Square Phillips presentation centre, born from a collaboration between Alain Desgagnés of Innédesign and MSDL architects, brings to life the lavish and refined universe of quintessential luxury that defines the highly anticipated condo tower. A 5-panel jury of top architects and designers selected the 1 Square Phillips presentation centre as the winner in the “Habitat Design 2020 Award, Jury’s Prize - Sales Office category, Project over 250$ M” category. The presentation centre also won the people’s vote, receiving the coveted “People’s Choice Habitat Design Prize.” The awards were presented to 1 Square Phillips during a virtual ceremony on November 26, 2020. 

More : https://www.1squarephillips.ca/news/prix-habitat-design-2o2o-awards


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/11 

211011 L&#x27;Action de Grâce - dans le Vieux-Port de Montréal-0311 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr 

211011 L&#x27;Action de Grâce - dans le Vieux-Port de Montréal-0296 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr


----------



## ibraznikov (Jun 29, 2021)

The extraordinary look of downtown Montreal. The high-rise has every chance to fit into the existing architecture in an interesting way.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

By the way, 1 Square Phillips is not visible on the photos above, only the National Bank Headquarters and Victoria sur le Parc are. The construction site is slightly on the right on both images but as of now it's not visible from distance anyway, it's barely above street level.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-05 by Rocco


----------

